# Cuckoobird colonoscopies



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

So, who's had one? Post pix!

hahaha. Oh my.

But(t) seriously, who? Anyone?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh, Jes. I'm having a really rough day up here.

While I've had many things done to me which bruised my dignity, that particular experience is one I haven't had yet. Four more years, and then it'll be my turn. Burtimus, OTOH, gets to have that particular joy this year, lucky devil. 

I hear you get good drugs? Any excuse to have Versed, I always say!


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

I have. The procedure itself was okay, because I was knocked out on Valium (though I did start to wake up at one point but they got me back under quickly). It was the horrible stuff you had to drink beforehand to clean you out that sucked the most. Ick.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I'm gonna flip the script for a sec and say that I recently had not 1, but 2, endoscopies (the 2nd was to look into findings from the first, and was an ultrasound).

And it turns out that I am a FREAK OF NATURE.

In fact, I'm gonna start a thread about that one. Hang on here a minute...


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Well I'm gonna flip the script for a sec and say that I recently had not 1, but 2, endoscopies



I had one of those done while I was there - I just asked that they'd use the camera on the top end first


----------



## Dansinfool (Apr 1, 2011)

I just had a colonoscopy 2 weeks ago. I'm 52 and figured it was about time.
The actual procedure as fine. It was the prep and after that wasn't so much fun  They didnt give me anything to drink. I had to take 32 pills instead. 20 the night before and 12 the morning of. Needless to say I was married to the porcelain thrown for 2 days.
I asked the Dr if he was going to buy me dinner and drinks before he violated me.... His reply....No.. now just roll over and count to 4. I was out by 2 
As for my results ...All is fine and dandy. I got a clean bill of health


----------

